# WTB cheap musky rod



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Looking for a rod to chuck 5-8oz baits. A 2-piece or travel would be nice, but anything cheap. I also have stuff to trade for a little better rod. Lemme know what you have! Thanks.

Location: East side of Cleveland


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Any musky casting rod will do. Inexpensive is the only criteria.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

If it makes you happy and gi have the money you should buy it


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Broken rods (but repairable) are also welcome. Broken tip tops etc are fine


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a musky rod with a broken tip that I would give you. I'll shoot you a pm tm with what I have, don't remember.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Fishballz said:


> I have a musky rod with a broken tip that I would give you. I'll shoot you a pm tm with what I have, don't remember.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Dude! That would be awesome. I really appreciate it! I'm more than happy to pay for it. Let me know! Thanks man!


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Big shout out to Fishballz! He hooked me up with a musky rod for free. Super cool guy. People like him are what make this forum great. Thanks again!


----------

